# Master Breeders, Judges, or Club Officials in Pennsylvania



## goldenhomer (Aug 6, 2012)

Very important and time sensitive, I am looking for contact information for Master Breeders, Judges or Club Officials in Pennsylvania. These individuals must be highly respected in the pigeon community and very knowledgeable and experienced. I can explain what is needed in private message. Pursuing legal action against a very sick person. Wish I could post more. Thank you so much for your help. I have reached out to the NPA but received no response.


----------

